# سؤال لشوباب



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

بصو هو سؤال واحد بس فضلت يوم هلكانة من الضحك بسببة 

لو انتا اتقدمت لواحدة قريبتك من بعيد يعنى ابن خالت بباك مثلا او مامتك ورفضتك وانتا قطعت علاقتك بيهم نهائيا وجيت لما ربنا سهلك وهتخطب روحت تعزمها على الخطوبة ؟ هل دا مرض ولا غيظ ولا عاوز توصلها ايه بظبط ؟


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
انما الاعمال بالنيات *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

لا نيات ايه انا عارفة نياتهم الناس دى فوشيا


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا نيات ايه انا عارفة نياتهم الناس دى فوشيا


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بصى .. فى شباب وبنات .. 
بتبقى قاصده تحرق دم الطرف التانى*
*وتقوله فيما معناه*
*موقفتش عليك .. واهو اتخطبت للأحسن منك ... والكلام دة *
*وفى ناس بحسن نيه بتعزم الكل العائله والاصحاب ... *
*فاهى على حسب الشخصيه ... *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *بصى .. فى شباب وبنات .. *
> *بتبقى قاصده تحرق دم الطرف التانى*
> *وتقوله فيما معناه*
> ...


 اصلى لو السبب التانى بلاولى مكنتش اتقطعت العلاقة على رغم ا نى اهلها هى دايما بيزروهم بس التانين قافشين رجلهم اتفكت بس لما هو خطب


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اصلى لو السبب التانى بلاولى مكنتش اتقطعت العلاقة على رغم ا نى اهلها هى دايما بيزروهم بس التانين قافشين رجلهم اتفكت بس لما هو خطب


*خلاص جايز يبقى هو الحاله الاولى*
*انا بوضح المبدأ عموما .. انما السؤال دة خصوصاً*
*جايز يندرج تحت الحاله الاولى ..*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *خلاص جايز يبقى هو الحاله الاولى*
> *انا بوضح المبدأ عموما .. انما السؤال دة خصوصاً*
> *جايز يندرج تحت الحاله الاولى ..*​


 طيب الاخ الاهبل اللى بيعمل كدا لما هى رفضتة ازاى يفتكر انو هى ممكن تتغاظ :smil12:


----------



## sparrow (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب الاخ الاهبل اللى بيعمل كدا لما هى رفضتة ازاى يفتكر انو هى ممكن تتغاظ :smil12:



انتي جاوبتي علي السؤال عشان هو اهبل


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب الاخ الاهبل اللى بيعمل كدا لما هى رفضتة ازاى يفتكر انو هى ممكن تتغاظ :smil12:


*دى عقليات ... وعموماً الشخص اللى قلبه مش نقى *
*وبيحاول ايذاء الناس نفسياً وعنوياً ..*
*مش بيدرك بيعمل ايه .. اهو المهم يشبع حالة النقص اللى جواه *
*وخصوصاً انه فى نظر نفسه بقى قليل لان الانسانه دى رفضته*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2012)

هو عمتا بيبقا  محرجا جدا لما تيجى  ترفضى شخص..ده غير إناها جارحا كمان...خصوصا إن إلى بيتقدم  يخطب واحدا  ده اكيد كان بيحبها و قلبه متعلق بيها..فلما ترفضه  البعض بيفقد الصقه فى نفسه و بيحس إنه  قليل فى نظر الناس...
 و طبعا الاهل لما يشوفو إبنهم متئسر و حزين غصب عنهم بيخادو موقف عدائى(لإن الاهل مش بيستحملو يشوفو ابنهم او بنتهم حزين)
 فلما  يخطب  واحدا تقبله بيبقا من رد الفعل الطبيعى إنه يحاول يسبت للى رفضته قبل كدا إنه مش قليل و إنه  مرغوب بردو من بنات تنين (و بطريقا تانيا يثبت لنفسه)
 بس فى ناس مش بتاخدها كدا و بتكتم شعورها فلما الاهل يحسو إنه مش متئثر بالتالى هتلاقى الاهل مش عملو مقاطعه......


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> انتي جاوبتي علي السؤال عشان هو اهبل


 :smil12: ماشى يا تحفتى


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دى عقليات ... وعموماً الشخص اللى قلبه مش نقى *
> *وبيحاول ايذاء الناس نفسياً وعنوياً ..*
> *مش بيدرك بيعمل ايه .. اهو المهم يشبع حالة النقص اللى جواه *
> *وخصوصاً انه فى نظر نفسه بقى قليل لان الانسانه دى رفضته*​


 هو فعلا لما اى واحدة بترفض واحد بيحس انو قليل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2012)

مش تاخديها من ناحيه إنه يغيز البنت..خديها من ناحيه إنه ممكن يكون  بيثبت لنفسه إنه كويس و إنه تخطى الجرح إلى إتجرحو....و ربنا ميوريكيش شعور الرفض ده..اكيد وحش اوى.....


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو عمتا بيبقا محرجا جدا لما تيجى ترفضى شخص..ده غير إناها جارحا كمان...خصوصا إن إلى بيتقدم يخطب واحدا ده اكيد كان بيحبها و قلبه متعلق بيها..فلما ترفضه البعض بيفقد الصقه فى نفسه و بيحس إنه قليل فى نظر الناس...
> و طبعا الاهل لما يشوفو إبنهم متئسر و حزين غصب عنهم بيخادو موقف عدائى(لإن الاهل مش بيستحملو يشوفو ابنهم او بنتهم حزين)
> فلما يخطب واحدا تقبله بيبقا من رد الفعل الطبيعى إنه يحاول يسبت للى رفضته قبل كدا إنه مش قليل و إنه مرغوب بردو من بنات تنين (و بطريقا تانيا يثبت لنفسه)
> بس فى ناس مش بتاخدها كدا و بتكتم شعورها فلما الاهل يحسو إنه مش متئثر بالتالى هتلاقى الاهل مش عملو مقاطعه......


 ايوة بس انا معرفش انى فى حب ولا لا لانى علاقتى بيه سطحية جدااا بيحب على نفسه مثلا صحيح مهو الحيلة :dntknw:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش تاخديها من ناحيه إنه يغيز البنت..خديها من ناحيه إنه ممكن يكون بيثبت لنفسه إنه كويس و إنه تخطى الجرح إلى إتجرحو....و ربنا ميوريكيش شعور الرفض ده..اكيد وحش اوى.....


 بما انك شاب هستغلك اسؤا استغلال هو لما واحدة بترفض واحد بيكون شعور عابر وانى مثلا مش انا حلمها وخلااص بيعدى ولا بتحس انى دا تقليل ليك كراجل يعنى اوصفلنا احساسك بيكون ازاى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

علي حسب علاقتتهم ايه
ببعض بعد ما سابوا بعض
لو كويسه يبقي عادي
انما غير كده يبقي مرض


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بما انك شاب هستغلك اسؤا استغلال هو لما واحدة بترفض واحد بيكون شعور عابر وانى مثلا مش انا حلمها وخلااص بيعدى ولا بتحس انى دا تقليل ليك كراجل يعنى اوصفلنا احساسك بيكون ازاى


 
استانى بس يا مرنا..اروح اغير هدومى و اركبلى شنب و اتقمس دور الراجل و اجيلك تانى ههههههههههههههههههه مش فاهما ليه مصره إنى  شاب..مع إنى شابايا حلوه و جميله ..اااه و النحمه هههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

والله يخوية لكان فى علاقة قبل ولا بعد


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> استانى بس يا مرنا..اروح اغير هدومى و اركبلى شنب و اتقمس دور الراجل و اجيلك تانى ههههههههههههههههههه مش فاهما ليه مصره إنى شاب..مع إنى شابايا حلوه و جميله ..اااه و النحمه هههههههههههههه:smil12:


 

يادى الاحراج طاب مش حد يقولنا يجماعة :smil13:
سورى يا فندم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> والله يخوية لكان فى علاقة قبل ولا بعد



يبقي كبري دماغك


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

لا منا مكبراها متقلقش انا بسئل عشان افهم دماغكم ازاى يعنى بما انى احبو اعدائكم طلعت بنت  استنى اما اسئلك انتا 

_بما انك شاب هستغلك اسؤا استغلال هو لما واحدة بترفض واحد بيكون شعور عابر وانى مثلا مش انا حلمها وخلااص بيعدى ولا بتحس انى دا تقليل ليك كراجل يعنى اوصفلنا احساسك بيكون ازاى_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يادى الاحراج طاب مش حد يقولنا يجماعة :smil13:
> سورى يا فندم


 عادى يا جميله  مش لوحدك ههههههه اكتر الناس بيكلمونى على إنى شاب..يمكن الإسم له عامل كبير..بس انا حطيت سوره واحده اهون ههههههههه 
:smil16:هههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

ولا بيهمنا صورة ايه اللى هتفرق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا منا مكبراها متقلقش انا بسئل عشان افهم دماغكم ازاى يعنى بما انى احبو اعدائكم طلعت بنت  استنى اما اسئلك انتا
> 
> _بما انك شاب هستغلك اسؤا استغلال هو لما واحدة بترفض واحد بيكون شعور عابر وانى مثلا مش انا حلمها وخلااص بيعدى ولا بتحس انى دا تقليل ليك كراجل يعنى اوصفلنا احساسك بيكون ازاى_



نشنت يا فالح
ملقتيش غيري انا 

حصلت معايا مرتين
الاولي كانت مصحوبه بمحاوله انتحار فاشله
التانيه عزله عن العالم شهر مع بعض القرارات الصعبه


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

امم مكبرين الموضوع ليه كدا يعنى ولا عشان ايه اى واحدة لما بترفض واحد مش بترفضة عشان عيب بترفضة علشان مش حساه او مش شيفا فيه مكملتها ليه واخدينها من الجانب الصعب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب الاخ الاهبل اللى بيعمل كدا لما هى رفضتة ازاى يفتكر انو هى ممكن تتغاظ :smil12:


_في ناس مبتعرفش قيمة الناس التانيه الا لما تشوفها مع غيرها
حتى لو بيحبو بعض...
فهو ده اللي حب يوريه ليهاان لو هي رفضتو في احسن منها قبلوه والا مكنش راح عزمها
اويوصلها ان مش كل البنات بترفضو زي ما هي عملت
مهو صراحه موضوع الرفض ده بالنسبه للشباب بيهين رجولتهم
وفي كتير شباب بيفكرو يتقدمو لحد معين وعشان الموضوع ده بالذات مبيتقدموش
يعني هو حب يعرفها ان في غيرها قبلوه:t33:_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> علي حسب علاقتتهم ايه
> ببعض بعد ما سابوا بعض
> لو كويسه يبقي عادي
> انما غير كده يبقي مرض


_حتى مين غير ما يكونو بيحبو بعض يا عياد
هنا الراجل بيحس باهانه ويقول انا ايه اللي مش عاجبها فيا
انا اعرف شخص معين عندو عقده من الموضوع ده 
عدى 30 سنه وخايف يتقدم لواحده وترفضو  عشان شاف ناس من حواليه اترفضت فهو مش عندو استعداد يتحط ف نفس الموقف وبالنسبالو اهانه كبيره ليه 
وممكن هنا نسميه مرض زي ما قولت
في ناس عندها عادي زي الراجل اللي كان بيخطب في فيلم ميدو مشاكل:t33:
بيقولهم مش دي اول مره اترفض فيها ومبسوط اووي:t33:_


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _في ناس مبتعرفش قيمة الناس التانيه الا لما تشوفها مع غيرها_
> _حتى لو بيحبو بعض..._
> _ماشى بس دا لو بيحبو بعض لكن ع الاقل هى خالص مكنتش بتحبة _
> _وحتى لو بيحبو بعض انا لو شفت اللى كان خطيبى مع واحدة عااادى لا يعننى بشىءطلاما الموضوع انتهى خلااص مش هتفرق _
> ...


عالم مريضة نفسيا :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _حتى مين غير ما يكونو بيحبو بعض يا عياد_
> _هنا الراجل بيحس باهانه ويقول انا ايه اللي مش عاجبها فيا_
> _انا اعرف شخص معين عندو عقده من الموضوع ده _
> _عدى 30 سنه وخايف يتقدم لواحده وترفضو عشان شاف ناس من حواليه اترفضت فهو مش عندو استعداد يتحط ف نفس الموقف وبالنسبالو اهانه كبيره ليه _
> ...


 
تمام ربنا يعينهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

*فهمتوني غلط 
انا في المرتين مكنش مجرد كلام 
انما كان شعور بجد

مش قصه كرامه 
انما كان جرح
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

محدش يستاهل ممكن توم كروز يستاهل شاهيد كابور بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> محدش يستاهل ممكن توم كروز يستاهل شاهيد كابور بس



* وانا هتنيل احب توم كروز لييييييييييييييييييه
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

خلااص يعم اتنيل انا وضيف سلمان خان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> خلااص يعم اتنيل انا وضيف سلمان خان



* وده مين دا كمان ؟
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

يعنى سبت شاهيد كابور ومسكت فى سلمان خان


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

فارس بوليوود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى سبت شاهيد كابور ومسكت فى سلمان خان



* يقربوا لمهند دول ؟
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

مهند تركى دول هندى

بس سيبك مهند ايه جنب السكر دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مهند تركى دول هندى
> 
> بس سيبك مهند ايه جنب السكر دة



* تصدقي فعلا 
كمان لو نظرك نزل شويه لحد توقيعي هتشوفي صورتي 
وساعتها هتطفي الجهاز وتولعي في الصور الل عندك 
ومش بعيد تنتحري هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

لا شاهيد كابور مش يستاهل بس يا ميرنا

بس بس سيبينا ساكتين


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

يخربيتك حاطط صورتك هتطرد على يدىى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> فارس بوليوود


شاهيد كابور افرس منو:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا شاهيد كابور مش يستاهل بس يا ميرنا
> 
> بس بس سيبينا ساكتين


 
ممكن نخسر بعض مين اللى مش يستاهل السكر دا :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شاهيد كابور افرس منو:smil12:


 
لا سلمان فى افلاااااامة رهيييييييييييييب ليه هيبة كدااااااااااا يلهووووى :beee:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ممكن نخسر بعض مين اللى مش يستاهل السكر دا :ranting:


هههههههههه فهمتيني غلطط
انا بقول كلمه يستاهل مش تكفيه يعني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا بنات عايز اشوف دم 
هياااااااااااااااااااااا 
عركه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا سلمان فى افلاااااامة رهيييييييييييييب ليه هيبة كدااااااااااا يلهووووى :beee:


اه صح ...
ب شاهيد كابور في فيلم قسمت ...
اكيد انتي عارفه الفيلم:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه فهمتيني غلطط
> انا بقول كلمه يستاهل مش تكفيه يعني


 دا اساسا خسارة يستهلكوة يتحط كدا والناس تتفرج عليه بس يعنى ميمثلش ولا يتعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

*








ايه رائيكم 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يلا يا بنات عايز اشوف دم
> هياااااااااااااااااااااا
> عركه ​


ههههههههه
لا وع ايه اللي تقولو ميرنا يمشي
انا هحول ع السنيما المصريه
ومالو احمد عز:t33:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه صح ...
> ب شاهيد كابور في فيلم قسمت ...
> اكيد انتي عارفه الفيلم:smil12:


 
قسمت والنصيب هنهيس ع الناس :ranting:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> قسمت والنصيب هنهيس ع الناس :ranting:


هههههههههههه لا انا اخرج احسن
سلامو عليكم:t33:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


 اطلع برة يااااااااااااض


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا وع ايه اللي تقولو ميرنا يمشي
> انا هحول ع السنيما المصريه
> ومالو احمد عز:t33:


 
خليتى راجل يفرق بينا اخس اخس


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه لا انا اخرج احسن
> سلامو عليكم:t33:


 لا خليكىىىىىىىىى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> دا اساسا خسارة يستهلكوة يتحط كدا والناس تتفرج عليه بس يعنى ميمثلش ولا يتعب


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا مفيش حد يفرق 
دي غيره بس يا ميرنا
شوفتي حتى جايب صورة مهند غلط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اطلع برة يااااااااااااض



* ما تجربي تطلعي انتي كده :beee:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

ايون صح حقد


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما تجربي تطلعي انتي كده :beee:*​


  لاالدنيا برد اطلع ليه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> خليتى راجل يفرق بينا اخس اخس



* ربنا يقدرني علي عمل الخير 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

الا صحيح  سؤال يا ميرنا وسوري لو تطفل
انا عمري ما شوفت رد ليكي فيه ضحك
معناتو انك مش بتضحكي ولا بتضحكي بس مش بترجميها زينا كده ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الا صحيح سؤال يا ميرنا وسوري لو تطفل
> انا عمري ما شوفت رد ليكي فيه ضحك
> معناتو انك مش بتضحكي ولا بتضحكي بس مش بترجميها زينا كده ههههههه


 
لا مش بحب اكتبها بس بضحك :smil12:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا مش بحب اكتبها بس بضحك :smil12:


ربنا يدميها عليكي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

*بتضحك في صمت  هههههههههه
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

لا فى سرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

> بصو هو سؤال واحد بس فضلت يوم هلكانة من الضحك بسببة
> 
> لو انتا اتقدمت لواحدة قريبتك من بعيد يعنى ابن خالت بباك مثلا او مامتك  ورفضتك وانتا قطعت علاقتك بيهم نهائيا وجيت لما ربنا سهلك وهتخطب روحت  تعزمها على الخطوبة ؟ هل دا مرض ولا غيظ ولا عاوز توصلها ايه بظبط ؟



خليكى يا تاسونى أبسط من كدة !
+ خدى الدعوة بروح محبة ...


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> خليكى يا تاسونى أبسط من كدة !
> + خدى الدعوة بروح محبة ...


 ايه الاحراج دة :smil13:


----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

هى فعلا هتكون محرجة للطرف الاخر وممكن يفهمها غلط لكن اذا وضحت النية السليمة من ناحيتك ليهم هيقدروا وهيفهموا


----------



## magedrn (21 فبراير 2012)

بصى يا ميرنا صعب تلاقى حد زى حد فى الرد والفعل 
لان هتلاقى ناس كتير رايحة بهدف الغيظ وناس رايحة بنية صافية 
لمجرد انها تعزم وبس وناس تانى هتلاقيها رايحة علشان 
تحسسه بالند م وناس تانى هتلاقيها رايحة ترجع الماضى وتقوله كان 
زمانك مكانه 
لكن لو انا اللى ممكن فى الموقف دا هاروح لمجرد العزومة ومش اكتر من كدا 
لان اكيد ربنا بيرتب الاحسن ليا والانسانة دى مش من نصيبى 
فمش ليها علاقة بموضوع عزومتى ليهم 
لكن بردوا مش يمنع انى ابص ليها نظرة اقولها فيها 
كنت اتمنى انك تكونى انتى بدلها لمجرد شعورى نحوها لو كان فى حب وقتها 
غير كدا يبقى بلاش اروح اعزم احسن


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا صعب تلاقى حد زى حد فى الرد والفعل
> لان هتلاقى ناس كتير رايحة بهدف الغيظ وناس رايحة بنية صافية
> لمجرد انها تعزم وبس وناس تانى هتلاقيها رايحة علشان
> تحسسه بالند م وناس تانى هتلاقيها رايحة ترجع الماضى وتقوله كان
> ...


 
لا هو طويل وبصلى بصة تناكة صراحة فهمت انو جاى يغيظنى بس جاى يغيظنى معنى كدا انى وجعتة او ع الاقل موقفى اثر فى اوى او جايز كان فى مشاعر وانا مش حساها بس انا معملتى معاه كانت سطحية اوى اوى يعنى انا مش مضايقة خالص حتى لو كان فى بالة يغيظنى انا ببص بس انى لو جرحتة فعلا مقصدش دا


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> هى فعلا هتكون محرجة للطرف الاخر وممكن يفهمها غلط لكن اذا وضحت النية السليمة من ناحيتك ليهم هيقدروا وهيفهموا


 مش فاهمة من ناحيتى ازاى ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بصو هو سؤال واحد بس فضلت يوم هلكانة من الضحك بسببة
> 
> لو انتا اتقدمت لواحدة قريبتك من بعيد يعنى ابن خالت بباك مثلا او مامتك ورفضتك وانتا قطعت علاقتك بيهم نهائيا وجيت لما ربنا سهلك وهتخطب روحت تعزمها على الخطوبة ؟ هل دا مرض ولا غيظ ولا عاوز توصلها ايه بظبط ؟



*مرض* .


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *مرض* .


 
دايما اجابة من الاخر :smile01


----------



## magedrn (22 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا هو طويل وبصلى بصة تناكة صراحة فهمت انو جاى يغيظنى بس جاى يغيظنى معنى كدا انى وجعتة او ع الاقل موقفى اثر فى اوى او جايز كان فى مشاعر وانا مش حساها بس انا معملتى معاه كانت سطحية اوى اوى يعنى انا مش مضايقة خالص حتى لو كان فى بالة يغيظنى انا ببص بس انى لو جرحتة فعلا مقصدش دا


مش مهم كل اللى بيتقوليه دا يا ميرنا اللى حصل حصل وعدى 
لكن ربنا اكيد بيرتب الاحسن للانسان وربنا مش رايد انه تكونوا لبعض 
لكن فى حاجة اسمها احساس وهو اكيد حس برفضه ليكى 
انك جرحته فى احساسه وكان فى مثل زمان بيتقال 
خد اللى بيحبك مش اللى انت بيتحبه 
لكن يالا بقى نصيب وخلاص


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

لا مينفعش اخد حد حبنى وانا لاا هفضل حاسة بحاجة ناقصة الحب لو مكنش متبادل يبقى ملوش لازمة صحيح لما تلاقى حد بيحبك اوى بتبقى حاجة حلوة بس اللى بيحب دا ليه طاقة مستنى زى ما بيدى بياخد لو مخدش مع الوقت هيمل وهيزهق وهيدور على اللى يدلية


----------



## magedrn (22 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا مينفعش اخد حد حبنى وانا لاا هفضل حاسة بحاجة ناقصة الحب لو مكنش متبادل يبقى ملوش لازمة صحيح لما تلاقى حد بيحبك اوى بتبقى حاجة حلوة بس اللى بيحب دا ليه طاقة مستنى زى ما بيدى بياخد لو مخدش مع الوقت هيمل وهيزهق وهيدور على اللى يدلية


اكيد يا ميرنا زى ما بيتقولى كلامك صح جداااااااااااااا ومااقدرش اقولك حاجة فيه 
لكن بصراحة مش عارف اقولك ايه 
غير انه ربنا بيعوض الاحسن للشخص


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

ماشى رفعنا الجلسة


----------

